# What do you think of this?



## mexicohunter (Sep 21, 2005)

Some nice deer from Macon Co.


----------



## burkecoboy (Sep 21, 2005)

dead


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice 10 but he looks young to me. If possible I'd like to see him in two years but I'd shoot him with a bow given the chance


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Sep 22, 2005)

nice looking feeder too


----------



## mexicohunter (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## raghorn (Sep 30, 2005)

Dead,Dead,Dead...........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2005)

pretty deer


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 7, 2005)

bust his grape


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 7, 2005)

nice deer.


----------



## hunter rich (Oct 7, 2005)

nice feeder....


----------



## LJay (Oct 7, 2005)

Dead Deer Walkin'.


----------

